# things you really want to say but can't...



## Dimples81

I've seen these in a couple of other forums and thought we should have one in here as we will have different rants. It's a way of getting things of your chest a bit without offending people.

to my so called friends ...no, 30 does not mean that i have to start trying regardless of anything else and it doesn't mean i am leaving it too late. I realise that you are a few years younger than me but 30 is not as old as you all think.

to my last placement...please hurry up and do my references so i can start temping.

to my next door neighbour... i do not mind being neighbourly and lending milk but please at least offer to replace it after the 8th time in a month you have come to borrow. Also please stop smoking canabis next to my line of washing.

Anyone else got something to add?


----------



## nickibrum

to my husbands bosses: give him the pay rise now please as he is doing the job role anyway

to my friends: why am i always the ones to contact you? 

to my OH: i want a baby please! pretty please with a cherry on top!!!


----------



## pinkgem100

Great Idea:

to my sisters husband: you are not always right and when you are proved wrong or that your was is not the best take it on the chin like you expect everyone elso to and dont reply with, well i bord of the conversation now!!!! aaaaaaaarrrrrrrgggghhhh (sorry he really gets on my nerves)

to my nan: dont tell me that i cant dress my baby girl in jeans (i love you but times have changed and girls can wear trouses)

to my OH: i have agreed to TTC but just wait till after LO is one so stop pestering me for an early night when i have been up with the LO if im tired im tired!!!

to the National lottery - please pick my numbers (its worth a try) LOL


----------



## snowflake1989

To an employer: give me a job you would be lucky to have a great employee like me 

To my mother: stop annoying me about your money problems, have my own problems

To my OH: love ya :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

To my boss: please pull your finger out and do your job rather than expecting me to do it whilst you take the credit and pay for it!


----------



## Flames

To my mum: i love you but please stop going on about where is should and shouldnt have my wedding, its my and my OH day not yours.
To my OH nan: your a bitter old woman stop complaining about everything. Stop asking my OH to run around after you, he is not your only grandchild, you have 5 kids of your own ask them to do stuff.
To my friends: i have problems too stop dumping your emotional crap on me.
To my OH: i love you but you need to pull your finger out and get on with jobs in our house not sort everyone elses!
To my brother: Get a job stop scrouging off our mother.
To my work collegue: Shut the fuck up. just shut the fuck up.


ahhhh sooo much better :happydance:


----------



## kittylady

to my other half: you are not always right :flower: but I still love you

to my sister: please start to see the consequences of your actions BEFORE you act on impulse, oh and please get an animal behaviorist in to sort your dog :wacko: 

to my mother: you are not the worst off, other people have money problems too, and yes, I can cope with a dog ( when I can sort out fiances) with three cats and I can also have chickens in my garden one day, its my life and I have that you still think your will is the overriding influence and can change my mind, because I am set, my only pause is my DH who wont agree until I can prove we can afford it, which I think is fair enough :flower:

to my friends: yes I am old enough to have a baby and it wont hold me back or ruin my life, rather make me want to better myself for my kids :thumbup:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

To time: HURRY UP
To dad: stop ranting all the time!
To OH: COMMUNICATE WITH ME BETTER!!! I still love you though. :kiss:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

To my dear lovely friends: I love you very much and I know you think it's funny, but you really don't get how broody I am. Please stop making jokes about me being pregnant, because it really does make me want to cry. 

To my mum: You're not too young to be a Granny, get over it please!

To my MIL: I know you're ready to be a Granny, but we're not able to be there yet. Sorry. I'm trying!

To my OH: I know you worry. I know you want to provide for us. I know you're scared about being a father. But if we live our lives based on our worries all the time, we'll never do anything. Please, just trust me on this one- it will be worth it. We can do it. I love you x


----------



## Dimples81

MrsGruffalo said:


> To my OH: I know you worry. I know you want to provide for us. I know you're scared about being a father. But if we live our lives based on our worries all the time, we'll never do anything. Please, just trust me on this one- it will be worth it. We can do it. I love you x

i second this.

To the old lady in the supermarket, you rammed ur trolly into my heels three times as well as pushing me out the way by the reduced bit, i do not think it was polite and it was rude to say as you did it "im on a limited pension y'know, you could do with less food anyway"...what is your problem?


----------



## MrsT&Ben

To my granny: I love you very much and I'm so greatful for everything but please stop repeating everything you say to lo and please stop saying he's lucky, I know he has toys but not nearly as many as I'd like coz we're skint. 

To hubby: I do love you I promise, please stop being so bloody grumpy all the time 

To luck: when is it my turn?? I know I have a perfect little boy but can I have a home to bring him up in??? 

To me: stop eating so much junk and learn to 'like' healthy food.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Dimples81 said:


> MrsGruffalo said:
> 
> 
> To my OH: I know you worry. I know you want to provide for us. I know you're scared about being a father. But if we live our lives based on our worries all the time, we'll never do anything. Please, just trust me on this one- it will be worth it. We can do it. I love you x
> 
> i second this.
> 
> To the old lady in the supermarket, you rammed ur trolly into my heels three times as well as pushing me out the way by the reduced bit, i do not think it was polite and it was rude to say as you did it "im on a limited pension y'know, you could do with less food anyway"...what is your problem?Click to expand...

That's unbelieveable! :(


----------



## kittylady

bornthiswayxo said:


> Dimples81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsGruffalo said:
> 
> 
> To my OH: I know you worry. I know you want to provide for us. I know you're scared about being a father. But if we live our lives based on our worries all the time, we'll never do anything. Please, just trust me on this one- it will be worth it. We can do it. I love you x
> 
> i second this.
> 
> To the old lady in the supermarket, you rammed ur trolly into my heels three times as well as pushing me out the way by the reduced bit, i do not think it was polite and it was rude to say as you did it "im on a limited pension y'know, you could do with less food anyway"...what is your problem?Click to expand...
> 
> That's unbelieveable! :(Click to expand...

My hubby gets these people in the queue at greggs by his work, they push to the front of the queue and use the excuse that their old.

I would have refused to move with her attitude, I dont care how limited her pension is, doesn't mean she has to be a nasty human being!!


----------



## waiting2start

to my OHlease let me try i am dyeing over here i will do anything
to my mother:why wont you let me live my life and stop trying to live it for me 
to my OH:if my younger sister has a baby before me i will be so angry i dont think you will continue to live


----------



## bananaboat

To my family and friends: 

Just because you started your families at xx age, doesn't mean I've been ready to. I'm 29 years old and I can honestly say I've accomplished nearly everything I wanted to before having children. I have an amazing husband, a great job, a fabulous home, and we have been able to enjoy the fruits of our labor for the past few years. I've had the time of my life and I know it's only going to get better as we share these things with our future children. 

30 isn't as old as you think it is. My body and mind still have decades to give and enjoy with my family. Stop trying to make me feel like I made the wrong choice. This was the right decision for me and I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## Dimples81

kittylady said:


> bornthiswayxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimples81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsGruffalo said:
> 
> 
> To my OH: I know you worry. I know you want to provide for us. I know you're scared about being a father. But if we live our lives based on our worries all the time, we'll never do anything. Please, just trust me on this one- it will be worth it. We can do it. I love you x
> 
> i second this.
> 
> To the old lady in the supermarket, you rammed ur trolly into my heels three times as well as pushing me out the way by the reduced bit, i do not think it was polite and it was rude to say as you did it "im on a limited pension y'know, you could do with less food anyway"...what is your problem?Click to expand...
> 
> That's unbelieveable! :(Click to expand...
> 
> My hubby gets these people in the queue at greggs by his work, they push to the front of the queue and use the excuse that their old.
> 
> I would have refused to move with her attitude, I dont care how limited her pension is, doesn't mean she has to be a nasty human being!!Click to expand...

She literally shoved me with everything she had! :nope:


----------



## kittylady

wow she must be one bitter and twisted little old lady :nope:


----------



## Chai_w

to my work: f*ck you i quit( i work in a monitoring station and have to talk to a lot of really rude ppl and my work doesnt care as much about their workers)
to my oh: i love you more than words can describe, dont worry we will be fine money wise i promise<3s
to my MIL: seriously please do something to stop stressing EVERYONE out!!!


----------



## MarineAngel

To my DH: I love you so much you can't even imagine. Thank you so much for going on this odd journey of raising my little sister with me. I couldn't do it without you.


----------



## kiki04

Right now... to my OH.... FUCK YOU! :rofl:


----------



## dontworry

To my dog, Crook: Please stop farting while you're laying on my feet. I seriously will vomit all over you if you do it again, and then I'll have to wash you. I will have none of that.
To my OH: You're so cute when you wear those button-up shirts that make you look like a mechanic, lol.

That is all.


----------



## LollyZ

dontworry said:


> To my dog, Crook: Please stop farting while you're laying on my feet. I seriously will vomit all over you if you do it again, and then I'll have to wash you. I will have none of that.

Literally LMAO!!! My dog used to do that, but he would come close and then suddenly leave - that's when it'd hit us! Try changing his food, worked for us!


----------



## LollyZ

To my OH: let's start trying cuz I have a feeling it will take us some time!
To my SIL: I know you're doing IVF, I just wish you would share with me so I could be supportive :(
To my eggs: please work when requested!


----------



## dontworry

LollyZ said:


> Literally LMAO!!! My dog used to do that, but he would come close and then suddenly leave - that's when it'd hit us! Try changing his food, worked for us!

We are definitely planning on it, lol. This is the second food we've tried him on (we rescued him in July), and we are going into town tomorrow so I want to check out the specialty stores for some organic food. It's just too much to handle! I get embarrassed taking him to friend's houses because it's literally every ten minutes (if we're lucky lol). He can sure clear out a room.


----------



## LollyZ

dontworry said:


> LollyZ said:
> 
> 
> Literally LMAO!!! My dog used to do that, but he would come close and then suddenly leave - that's when it'd hit us! Try changing his food, worked for us!
> 
> We are definitely planning on it, lol. This is the second food we've tried him on (we rescued him in July), and we are going into town tomorrow so I want to check out the specialty stores for some organic food. It's just too much to handle! I get embarrassed taking him to friend's houses because it's literally every ten minutes (if we're lucky lol). He can sure clear out a room.Click to expand...

Do you use dry food? Because some brands have the 'low odor' lines that you might want to try.
Well at least no one uses him as a scapegoat! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I love this thread :) 

To my OH: I know you don't believe me sometimes, but I really do love you with everything in me :cloud9: I can't wait to marry you and have your babies :flower:

To my lovely friends et al: Please stop making jokes about me wanting a baby :shrug: I know I don't let on that it bothers me, but it's a serious subject and I don't appreciate you making me feel like it's laughable I wanna be a mum :( 

To my mum: Thankyou for being my rock the past couple of weeks - I moan about you all the time, I know, but I wouldn't swap you for the world. Love you mumma :) xx

To the general public: Close your mouths - yes, I'm gonna be getting married at 21..yes, I know that's young..yes, I know what I'm doing. If I wanted your opinions I would have asked for them - stop poking your nose in! Why does it shock you so much when you hear that I'm marrying the love of my life? We're happy, so how does it affect you? Mind your own business!

Ahh :) Much better!


----------



## kittylady

Smile181c said:


> I love this thread :)
> 
> To my OH: I know you don't believe me sometimes, but I really do love you with everything in me :cloud9: I can't wait to marry you and have your babies :flower:
> 
> To my lovely friends et al: Please stop making jokes about me wanting a baby :shrug: I know I don't let on that it bothers me, but it's a serious subject and I don't appreciate you making me feel like it's laughable I wanna be a mum :(
> 
> To my mum: Thankyou for being my rock the past couple of weeks - I moan about you all the time, I know, but I wouldn't swap you for the world. Love you mumma :) xx
> 
> To the general public: Close your mouths - yes, I'm gonna be getting married at 21..yes, I know that's young..yes, I know what I'm doing. If I wanted your opinions I would have asked for them - stop poking your nose in! Why does it shock you so much when you hear that I'm marrying the love of my life? We're happy, so how does it affect you? Mind your own business!
> 
> Ahh :) Much better!

I got married in may and im 21, :shrug: age doesn't matter, maturity does :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Exactly. I just wish everyone else would realise this! The funny thing is, is that a lot of people who make the comments, don't realise that a) we've been together for nearly 5 years (longer than some of them!) and b) we've been living together for 3 of them! They just assume that because we're young we've just jumped into a relationship and said 'oh, I know, let's get married!' I hate the phrase 'puppy love' with a vengeance lol xx


----------



## kittylady

lol, I've been with DH now for 5 years and living together 3!!! oh the coincidence :flower:

Puppy love - I could of sworn this was for pre-teens


----------



## Smile181c

Lol what a coincidence :D 

Yeah you would think so wouldn't you? Except I was sat in the pub the other day with my mum, and the landlord was saying to her 'oh you see all these 19/20 year olds nowadays (im 20) getting married, and they have no idea what love is' etc and I was like 'hello?? I'm sat right here, and we're talking about MY wedding?!' He just kind of said 'oh yeah, I didn't mean you' :wacko: drives me mad!x


----------



## kittylady

Smile181c said:


> Lol what a coincidence :D
> 
> Yeah you would think so wouldn't you? Except I was sat in the pub the other day with my mum, and the landlord was saying to her 'oh you see all these 19/20 year olds nowadays (im 20) getting married, and they have no idea what love is' etc and I was like 'hello?? I'm sat right here, and we're talking about MY wedding?!' He just kind of said 'oh yeah, I didn't mean you' :wacko: drives me mad!x

I get that a lot, people start taking about late teens/early twenties and then they turn around and say something like - 'but of course I don't mean you, your much more mature than normal people your age' :wacko: not sure whether to take this as a complement :shrug:


----------



## Kiki1993

To some people i know: You get everything so easy and everything is given to you on a pate, yet you moan because your not getting bursary and I am? .... my mum is disabled and cant work, i kinda need the money! Unlike you my mummy and daddy does not buy everything for me. 
To some of the college girls: What your doing is bullying and i dont even care because i dont give a crap about you or what you say or do to me :thumbup: Also i may be engaged and "only" 18 but that it in no way means i couldnt possibly understand the commitment of marriage or know what love is, your just jealous i found love first time round and that my fiance proposed whereas (one girl in particular) is still waiting for her boyfriend to propose and he hasn't!!)
To the obsessive facebook statuser: STOP, i dont care if you drank 2 bottles of 1.5l miller beer or had 4 jagerbombs and then a takeaway from tonys....i really don't! Also stop MOANING about your friends online, also get offff your ass, stop drinking and sponging of the government and get a job .... you intentionally f*ck up interviews so you dont get jobs, you admitted it you lazy scum bag. your 22 and have done nothing with your life, get a grip and grow the F*ck up!! Also tell me things to my face instead of emailing me about how i upset you when i didnt stick with your plan for ice skating, even though i told you in advance, and your just p*ssed because people wanted to go to mary kings close instead of ice skating. We gave you the choice to come with us but you CHOSE to go ice skating alone instead because you cant ever change plans and everything has to go your way or no way, nobody wanted to go ice skating from the begining and they told you that they wanted to go with us but no you only ever want to do what you organise and you have to take control of everything!! You may be older but you are certainly not as mature.
Wow that felt good :D


----------



## Smile181c

kittylady said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> Lol what a coincidence :D
> 
> Yeah you would think so wouldn't you? Except I was sat in the pub the other day with my mum, and the landlord was saying to her 'oh you see all these 19/20 year olds nowadays (im 20) getting married, and they have no idea what love is' etc and I was like 'hello?? I'm sat right here, and we're talking about MY wedding?!' He just kind of said 'oh yeah, I didn't mean you' :wacko: drives me mad!x
> 
> I get that a lot, people start taking about late teens/early twenties and then they turn around and say something like - 'but of course I don't mean you, your much more mature than normal people your age' :wacko: not sure whether to take this as a complement :shrug:Click to expand...

It's so frustrating isn't it! We're in our early twenties so it must mean us! Can't just say 'oh but you're the exception' just cause we're sat there x


----------



## kittylady

I just think people need someone to moan about :shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

And we're easy targets I guess lol xx


----------



## almosthere

Kiki1993 said:


> To some people i know: You get everything so easy and everything is given to you on a pate, yet you moan because your not getting bursary and I am? .... my mum is disabled and cant work, i kinda need the money! Unlike you my mummy and daddy does not buy everything for me.
> To some of the college girls: What your doing is bullying and i dont even care because i dont give a crap about you or what you say or do to me :thumbup: Also i may be engaged and "only" 18 but that it in no way means i couldnt possibly understand the commitment of marriage or know what love is, your just jealous i found love first time round and that my fiance proposed whereas (one girl in particular) is still waiting for her boyfriend to propose and he hasn't!!)
> To the obsessive facebook statuser: STOP, i dont care if you drank 2 bottles of 1.5l miller beer or had 4 jagerbombs and then a takeaway from tonys....i really don't! Also stop MOANING about your friends online, also get offff your ass, stop drinking and sponging of the government and get a job .... you intentionally f*ck up interviews so you dont get jobs, you admitted it you lazy scum bag. your 22 and have done nothing with your life, get a grip and grow the F*ck up!! Also tell me things to my face instead of emailing me about how i upset you when i didnt stick with your plan for ice skating, even though i told you in advance, and your just p*ssed because people wanted to go to mary kings close instead of ice skating. We gave you the choice to come with us but you CHOSE to go ice skating alone instead because you cant ever change plans and everything has to go your way or no way, nobody wanted to go ice skating from the begining and they told you that they wanted to go with us but no you only ever want to do what you organise and you have to take control of everything!! You may be older but you are certainly not as mature.
> Wow that felt good :D

I was married in high school (the summer before my senior year) so i was 18. I got so much shit over it-but I believe you can fall in love at a young age, just like we both did! We have been together for almost 7 years now-take that all you jerks who thought we wouldn't make it! 

Everyone would always ask me, "are you pregnant?" or "do you have kids" and I would get so frustrated, like why do I have to be preggo or have kids to be married so young, why can't you believe it was just two young people in love and lucky enough to find each other so quickly!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Kiki1993 said:


> To some people i know: You get everything so easy and everything is given to you on a pate, yet you moan because your not getting bursary and I am? .... my mum is disabled and cant work, i kinda need the money! Unlike you my mummy and daddy does not buy everything for me.
> To some of the college girls: What your doing is bullying and i dont even care because i dont give a crap about you or what you say or do to me :thumbup: Also i may be engaged and "only" 18 but that it in no way means i couldnt possibly understand the commitment of marriage or know what love is, your just jealous i found love first time round and that my fiance proposed whereas (one girl in particular) is still waiting for her boyfriend to propose and he hasn't!!)
> To the obsessive facebook statuser: STOP, i dont care if you drank 2 bottles of 1.5l miller beer or had 4 jagerbombs and then a takeaway from tonys....i really don't! Also stop MOANING about your friends online, also get offff your ass, stop drinking and sponging of the government and get a job .... you intentionally f*ck up interviews so you dont get jobs, you admitted it you lazy scum bag. your 22 and have done nothing with your life, get a grip and grow the F*ck up!! Also tell me things to my face instead of emailing me about how i upset you when i didnt stick with your plan for ice skating, even though i told you in advance, and your just p*ssed because people wanted to go to mary kings close instead of ice skating. We gave you the choice to come with us but you CHOSE to go ice skating alone instead because you cant ever change plans and everything has to go your way or no way, nobody wanted to go ice skating from the begining and they told you that they wanted to go with us but no you only ever want to do what you organise and you have to take control of everything!! You may be older but you are certainly not as mature.
> Wow that felt good :D

WOOO I agree with all of this, :)

To mum&dad: I love you guys :D
To my OH: Calm down with the future planning? As much as I like it, whatll be will be.
To A CERTAIN boy I know: QUIT WITH STALKING ME GOD.


----------



## kittylady

bornthiswayxo said:


> To A CERTAIN boy I know: QUIT WITH STALKING ME GOD.

0.o scarey :wacko:


----------



## Dimples81

To my AF, hurry up so that i can start charting, u were due 3 days ago and are annoying me now, i never usually want to see you but you are part of a grander plan now so please start playing ball. Alternatively if you are missing coz of an accident that's fine, but three BFNs later i suspect you are simply playing games.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

kittylady said:


> bornthiswayxo said:
> 
> 
> To A CERTAIN boy I know: QUIT WITH STALKING ME GOD.
> 
> 0.o scarey :wacko:Click to expand...

I know! I dated him years ago for a few weeks, and now he's stalking, even though he knows I'm with my OH!! god... xx


----------



## nickibrum

Dimples81 said:


> To my AF, hurry up so that i can start charting, u were due 3 days ago and are annoying me now, i never usually want to see you but you are part of a grander plan now so please start playing ball. Alternatively if you are missing coz of an accident that's fine, but three BFNs later i suspect you are simply playing games.

HAHA you made me giggle!:haha:

to my past pill packet: I really want to misplace you but i wont even though OH said i could come off now. I need the financial security before coming off just incase an accident happens. 

to this website: im addicted

to my uni application form: why did i decide only hours ago i wanted to do this course and then you say the deadline is today? :dohh:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

To college: Please treat me well tommorow :(
To my support there: Thanks for being so wonderful!


----------



## Dimples81

nickibrum said:


> Dimples81 said:
> 
> 
> To my AF, hurry up so that i can start charting, u were due 3 days ago and are annoying me now, i never usually want to see you but you are part of a grander plan now so please start playing ball. Alternatively if you are missing coz of an accident that's fine, but three BFNs later i suspect you are simply playing games.
> 
> HAHA you made me giggle!:haha:
> 
> to my past pill packet: I really want to misplace you but i wont even though OH said i could come off now. I need the financial security before coming off just incase an accident happens.
> 
> to this website: im addicted
> 
> to my uni application form: why did i decide only hours ago i wanted to do this course and then you say the deadline is today? :dohh:Click to expand...

ooo, what course?


----------



## nickibrum

Dimples81 said:


> nickibrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimples81 said:
> 
> 
> To my AF, hurry up so that i can start charting, u were due 3 days ago and are annoying me now, i never usually want to see you but you are part of a grander plan now so please start playing ball. Alternatively if you are missing coz of an accident that's fine, but three BFNs later i suspect you are simply playing games.
> 
> HAHA you made me giggle!:haha:
> 
> to my past pill packet: I really want to misplace you but i wont even though OH said i could come off now. I need the financial security before coming off just incase an accident happens.
> 
> to this website: im addicted
> 
> to my uni application form: why did i decide only hours ago i wanted to do this course and then you say the deadline is today? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> ooo, what course?Click to expand...

Its a CIM course, a professional certificate of marketing. I already have a degree so wanted something to do part time before a LO comes along and in marketing. My degree was in drama and performance. so going to be long days and hard work but up for the challenge. I will complete 1 months after out potential ttc date which works out perfectly. I couldnt imagine doing it next september- and i dont think work would pay for it if i was pregnant either.


----------



## Dimples81

sounds good:thumbup:


----------



## Dimples81

OH - I love u but don't go through my emails ever again just because ur computer logged you in to my account automatically. Not that it will happen again coz i have now changed all my passwords anyway.


----------



## almosthere

To Time: Hurry the heck up! 
To my Professors: I am taking 3 of the hardest courses at the same time, so please be a bit lenient for me!
To DH: Thanks for finally starting to talk about our future baby, it makes me feel like you are def. ready for this!

=)


----------



## Chai_w

to the nurses at my gynos office: shut the hell up and listen to me, i know my body and what is off, dont tell me its the damn nuvaring before the tests even come back and dont tell me that it can happen when it hasn't happened ever! i get the side effects within the first couple of weeks not two-three months later not even a year later and not that small amount and not that tiny amount of time. so shut the f*** up and hand me to my damn doctor if you dont know what your talking about and can't help!
so freaking frustrated!(sorry mini rant stupid nurses dont listen)

to OH: i love you, i can't wait till your home tonight i'm going to give you the biggest hug i can<3s


----------



## Dimples81

this thread is for minirants, don't worry.

To the binmen, just because you are up at 5.30 doesnt mean everyone has to be, please stop swearing and being disgusting under my bedroom window. I do not care how many times you and your wife have sex on your days off so don't shout about it @5.30am.


----------



## dontworry

To my dear friend: Seriously, you need to get your man in line. If he ever raises his hand to you again, I will be calling the cops myself. You should know better. I love you and I will not stand to see you get hurt. PS: Clean your house! 
To my OH: Buy me a couch already!! I want to have people over and I can't when there is nowhere for them to sit.
To my family: Please be supportive of the decisions I will be making in the next year. Many big things are going to be happening for me and I would love nothing more than for you to be excited with me, instead of shaking your heads in disappointment.
To my dog: You haven't stopped farting!! Is this punishment for something?


----------



## Smile181c

To my great-nanny: rest in peace nan, I know I didn't visit you as much as I should have in the past year or so, and I'm so sorry for that - I hope you're resting well now xxx

To my friend and her boyfriend: I am so sorry for your loss, it couldn't have happened to a nicer people. Little CJ will be forever in your hearts and those who love you, RIP little man. Christopher James born sleeping 02/07/2011 7.06pm at 24 weeks gestation :sadangel: 

Sorry for the morbid post guys :flower: x


----------



## theapple9

-


----------



## bornthiswayxo

To yet another stalker: GO AWAY!!
to my parents: Hope you support me :)


----------



## MarineAngel

To the BCP: I hope DH agrees that this is the last packet. I know we still won't be TTC until next year, but I also want to have regular cycles so that when we try, it'll hopefully go smoother.

To my cat on my lap: I know the dog on tv was barking, but she is not really in our living room, you can calm down and stop trying to watch her.


----------



## BeeLT

What a lovely idea!!!

to my mother: Your hypochondriac ways really wear on me. Especially because I have real health problems that are preventing me from living my life to its fullest and preventing me from TTC. You cannot catch my cold through the phone!

to my father: You made a bet with a friend over who will become a grandfather first. This would be cute, but the loser is the one who becomes a grandfather first. This is hurtful in and of itself. But why would you tell me about it? You don't pay attention and have NO idea that DH & I want kids so badly but are WTT because of my health issues. It's not a funny bet at all and I'm deeply hurt that you thought it was so funny.

to my sister: I need you as a friend even though we live so far apart. I know you're busy, but it sincerely hurts me when you don't return my phone calls for weeks. I quit a second job because of my health issues and I feel like you're judging me for it. I have a right to quit a SECOND job because I'm ill. You & your DH have been on the WTT plan for 5 years, and this summer you told me it'd be another 5 years before you could even think about TTC. I get that it's not the right time for you guys, but it's the right time for us except for my health issues which are bad enough that we HAVE to wait. It'd be nice if you were more understanding.

to all the teens with unplanned pregnancy: Really? I mean REALLY? What kind of life will you be able to provide for your child? For yourself? You need an education. You need to make grown up decisions if you are going to have grown up sex. We live in a different world- you really do need an education to make it. You really do need to understand all the things that can harm your baby during pregnancy. You really do need to practice attachment parenting. Your baby is not a doll. She needs you to pay attention to her, to hold him, to talk to her.

to the bitches at the grocery store: If you won't bag my groceries how I want them, then let me do it. If I'm buying canning jars and you ask me "What are you canning?" and I give you a one word response, that means I don't want to have a conversation with you at the checkout line. Thanks for being polite, but this is not my social hour. I'm here to buy groceries and get the F out.

to the grocery stores: Check out lines should not have any items for sale. I had to walk around your store bombarded with all the foods I cannot eat (multiple food allergies) to find my groceries. I do not need to be subjected to candy, gum, and soda while at the check out line. This is inconsiderate to people with sugar allergies (me!), diabetes, on a diet of any kind, or who don't need (this means anyone) to be eating that junk all day! Get rid of it.

to my friends: Thanks for trying to be understanding, but the list of foods that I can eat and the rotation diet I have to be on make it impossible for you to suggest foods for me. It also makes it nearly impossible to go out to eat. I don't expect you to keep what I can & can't eat straight. But I would like it if you would stop trying to suggest menu items and pressuring me to go out to eat because "it can't be THAT bad". Yes, it is THAT bad. I can't have wheat & rye & several other grains, sugar, beef, pork, coffee, rice, soy, white potatoes, egg, dairy of any kind (and that includes cheese and butter; did you fail third grade?), baker's or brewer's yeast, and more. It's difficult. I cry because of frustrations over foods I can't eat. It is THAT bad.

And something I can say: thanks for making this online community possible


----------



## sassykay

Oh now this is the perfect thread to find this week...

To the agonising prickly heat that ruined my first sun holiday in over ten years - I am gutted, gutted, gutted, and back at work more tired than when I left.

To the tiny things that can go wrong at work that somehow unravel all the big things we've worked so hard for - please stop that.

To people who are rude for no reason - stop it.

To the friends I adore but am not always like - let me be.

To the year and a bit of waiting I've still got to do - please get a move on.

To my best friend's 11 week old foetus, please hang in there, we really want to meet you.

And to the constant, nagging broodiness, unhappiness and impatience, please let up a bit, I want to enjoy the next year or so as best i can. (fat chance of this one but since we're putting things on a list, worth a try!)

Lol and thanks for sharing ladies! xox


----------



## nickibrum

to my OH: You are working like crazy at the moment, over 80 hour weeks and i miss you. Dont make yourself ill please and take a day off soon so we can spend some time with each other. Thanks for all the nice things you said last night when i was half alseep. i did hear you and i know that you miss me as much as i miss you.... if you gave me a LO though im sure id be too distracted to miss you- problem solved! :haha:


----------



## Dimples81

to modern technology, give me a break please.

to my personal statement, please squash yourself down to just under two pages while im not looking and still sound ok.


----------



## snowflake1989

To my new boss: Thank you sooooo much for hiring me :thumbup: you wont be sorry!!,

To my Mam: I do love you but stop moaning about money we are all in the same boat dont worry I'll give you more money when I start working.......... xxx

To my Sister: Be good in school and be quiet!!! keep opinions to self lol :haha: she's really good deep down xxx

To my OH: with my first wages I will buy you something and bring you to dinner because you are so supportive and I love you so much xxx

To the Rain: please go AWAY!!!

To my friend: can't believe you didn't inform me that you sold it for less money than you asked me!!!!!!!!! I expected to be at least informed :cry:


----------



## tiptoes

To 2011: hurry up!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

*To my skin:* if you break out in hives again I will keeeel you! Seriously, don't do it!

*To work/the decison-making people:* this is a BAD idea. It's stupid, and it's never going to work. What makes you think it even has a hope? Look at the other places round the country who have tried it - it didn't work for them, and it's not going to work here! Just resign yourselves to that and let us get on with doing our jobs please!

*To myself:* just get down the gym, will you? Do you want a flat tummy in your first 'bump' pictures or not?!

*To all our belongings:* would you mind just packing yourselves? I'm too busy! Ta ;)

*To the solicitors:* get on with it! 

*To the current owners of our new house:* you do want to pay to fix the leaky pipe, you know you do!

Ahh, that feels better! :haha:


----------



## Gexxee

*To my OH:* I love you, I know you think we can't afford this but it's eating me up inside - and of course we can afford it!

*To my work:* You irritate me. All I want to do is better myself, to help others. Surely swapping out a few shifts here and there is worth it.

*To my future little one/s:* I can't wait to meet you. To hear your giggles and see your first steps. <3


----------



## almosthere

To my 3 research courses: Please let me scrape by with at least a b- in each!

To my ovaries: please start ovulating no later than october, i am desperately wanting to be a mommy!

To OH: I love you so much, you've been great. Just relax and don't think about it, and it will happen more more easily!


----------



## dontworry

To my boss: Thank you so much for letting me have my birthday off. It means a lot to me that I get to spend the day with my family!

To my OH: Sorry it was a negative. :( I know we weren't planning for this month but it would've been a nice surprise, and I could see in your face that you were a little upset. Let's stick to the plan, though, and things will work out. I love you.

To my dog: Stop scratching!

To my dreams: Why did I have a dream that I got a huge tattoo on my butt?! And why do I keep dreaming of moving house again? This time it was a fire and last time it was a broken relationship causing us to move, but why? I really don't want to move just yet.


----------



## Smile181c

To my college - please stop f***ing up my enrolment forms! When I come there this afternoon, I want it finished - I have assignments to do!

To my furbaby - Cat, please stop scrating/biting me during the night. When the lights go off, that doesn't mean it's playtime, I need sleep! Come cuddle me instead :)


----------



## Pandora11

Kiki1993 said:


> To some people i know: You get everything so easy and everything is given to you on a pate, yet you moan because your not getting bursary and I am? .... my mum is disabled and cant work, i kinda need the money! Unlike you my mummy and daddy does not buy everything for me.
> To some of the college girls: What your doing is bullying and i dont even care because i dont give a crap about you or what you say or do to me :thumbup: Also i may be engaged and "only" 18 but that it in no way means i couldnt possibly understand the commitment of marriage or know what love is, your just jealous i found love first time round and that my fiance proposed whereas (one girl in particular) is still waiting for her boyfriend to propose and he hasn't!!)
> To the obsessive facebook statuser: STOP, i dont care if you drank 2 bottles of 1.5l miller beer or had 4 jagerbombs and then a takeaway from tonys....i really don't! Also stop MOANING about your friends online, also get offff your ass, stop drinking and sponging of the government and get a job .... you intentionally f*ck up interviews so you dont get jobs, you admitted it you lazy scum bag. your 22 and have done nothing with your life, get a grip and grow the F*ck up!! Also tell me things to my face instead of emailing me about how i upset you when i didnt stick with your plan for ice skating, even though i told you in advance, and your just p*ssed because people wanted to go to mary kings close instead of ice skating. We gave you the choice to come with us but you CHOSE to go ice skating alone instead because you cant ever change plans and everything has to go your way or no way, nobody wanted to go ice skating from the begining and they told you that they wanted to go with us but no you only ever want to do what you organise and you have to take control of everything!! You may be older but you are certainly not as mature.
> Wow that felt good :D

God, even i feel refreshed after that! :wohoo: Way to vent!!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

To my boobs: Stop feeling weird like I'm preg!
To my dad: Let it go.


----------



## sassykay

:haha:Lol @ bornthisway! Short, and to the point!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

no need to beat around the bush in life ;)


----------



## Dimples81

to the JSA people, please sort out my claim, it has been four weeks and i have no busfare to get to the jobcentre.

to the jobs i applied for last week, please love me and want to employ me.


----------



## Kiki1993

God, even i feel refreshed after that! :wohoo: Way to vent!![/QUOTE]

haha thanks! :) It felt amazing to get out of my system :haha:


----------



## Dimples81

to life - i hate you, please start being kind and going the way i want you to go, im trying hard and i deserve it.

to OHs bank - please give him the deal he is going in to ask for today so that we can feel more at ease.

To God, please cut me and OH a break, please.


----------



## almosthere

To dollar store HPT, please give me a positive tomorrow and AF stay away, stop with this odd blood/spotting, it is very confusing!


----------



## OliviaRae

Neat thread! 

To my BnB ladies: You all are awesome and I am so glad I found this forum!
To God: Please convince my DH that we are ready to start a family 
To my DH: I really love you and I can't wait to see you as a daddy :blush:


----------



## sweety2513

To the HR Dept at work: You are just secretaries, you do not run this place. Pull your heads out and take a chill pill. 

To Time: PLEASE go by quickly

To the job economy: My husband is still waiting!!!

To my SIL: The world is not all about you. Its time for you and your husband to grow up! (But PLEASE PLEASE don't reproduce!) LOL

Phew much better!


----------



## Elz

Haha some of your comments made me giggle! :haha:

*To every employer I have sent a CV/application to in the last month -* it's your loss, I know I'd be great at the job!

*To my future employer -* hurry up and post a vacancy so that I can apply!

*To my excess weight -* can't you just fall off? I have been working hard to shift you but you don't seem to want to leave!

*To my DH -* I really, really love you and appreciate everything you've done to make me happy and I hope that we get a BFP soon! :cloud9:

*To my mum -* I WILL make you a grandmother before you're 50 if I can help it! :haha:

*To mum+dad -* Thank you for finally accepting that getting engaged at 18 didn't ruin my life. I went to uni, got a degree and got married 5 years later. I love you both and am so grateful for everything you've done for me :flower:

(sorry I had to steal this one! )
*To the National Lottery -* Please pick my numbers! Please!


----------



## Dimples81

to OHs bank - you are all a**holes, where is the logic in not giving OH what he wants on the grounds that he cannot afford it when he is and has been paying you back double that repayment for years? surely it is more likely he can afford that than the much larger sum he is currently paying you? YOU HAVE RUINED EVERYTHING. i would quite happily set fire to your building right now.

To God, i asked yesterday and i'm asking again today. Please please cut me and OH some slack, i don't know why you want us to be so unhappy and stressed.

To the Jobcenter - please try not to be the awnkers that you usually are. i am trying. i can't do much more.


----------



## jess_1984

To me: stop being so impatient, enjoy now instead of forever planning for the future
To my OH: I'm really trying here, I want you to be ready to have a baby, not feel forced into it, just please don't make me wait forever
To my bathroom scales: damn you, I know I have eaten really badly the last few days but 3lbs is not fair! 
To my lovely friends: I love you all and am happy for u but please stop getting pregnant before me!


----------



## heavyheart

to my mum - i love you millions, ur my rock, my friend and my everything xx

to my dh - i also love you millions, thank you for how you work so hard to give us the nice life we have and for being the best daddy ever. :kiss:

to my angel babies - i miss you, will love you forever and u will never ever be forgotten xx

to my gorgeous daughters - you two above everyone else are the most loved and important precious people in my life, there are no words to describe my love for you. You are everything to me and you are the ones that i get out my bed for in the mornings when iam sad, when the rest of the world isnt quite right u make it all better. :hugs::hugs:

to my pregnant friend- i wont be your friend for much longer if you dont get a grip of yourself and treat those two beautiful children that you already have properly, its not their fault u got drunk had sex and ended up pregnant AGAIN!!!! really u need to learn a lesson at 27 and people go on about teenage parents u are far worse. Now shut the f**k up and get your life in order for you children and the baby your about to have that you sooooooooooooo DO NOT DESERVE!!!!!


To all the lovely ladies hear - thank you all for your support and this place to say how i really feel!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ginny83

to my mum - we've thinking of going on a holiday next year/before we have another baby and hoping you'll babysit for a week!


----------



## RosesOfTin

*To my DH*: Amazing things are coming around the bend. I need you not to drag your feet or come up with silly excuses. You have the ability to forge change and cement it in place, this fear of success thing has got to go -- and I plan on busting a proverbial spur in your ass until you move forward. I love you, more then life. This is not me changing you, this is me encouraging you. Next October we'll be playing it all by our own rules. <3 <3 <3

*To My Mom*: Listen lady, I really do know more about my own life then you do and with all due respect you aren't the one I should take advice from given your past failure in the same departments and how the advice you're giving me is trying to send me in that same direction. No way. I'm taking my own road and frankly I'm doing a lot better. I DO love you. I just don't love the constant harping.

*To my Dad*: ... Please take your medication and do the mental exercises that the doctor says you have to. You DO have a problem. It's not everyone else, it's you and the forgetfulness is just the beginning of it. You're aggressive and violent and no one wants to deal with it anymore. I've tried being patient and understanding... But this is just too much.

*To my horses*: 
--- _Oh sweet Sedona_; You're the comeback kid for sure. I'm so glad that you're feeling better and doing well and have made such a miraculous recovery from your injury! I'm still trying to sue to idiot that did this to you! Please behave on Sunday at the show. I know you've been off for so long, but you like work and I like staying alive. It's a big step for me too with my back and being told not to ride. We're beating the odds together! 
--- _Silly gorgeous Fathom_; I'm so glad you're gaining weight back and have come so far under saddle! I'm so proud of you that you're my first fully trained horse. We did it together with Kimmy and have proven that I definitely have what it takes to take a horse from start to finish no problem. Your second show is on Sunday! Knock 'em dead gorgeous girl!

*To DH's dog*: Rest in peace old friend... If I'd known I'd have sacrificed my penguin plushie you wanted so badly. I just didn't think giving the $30 "Tweeblik" DH got me was such a great idea. I really do love you more then the toy. Everyone does. Hope you're over the rainbow bridge getting as many cheeseburgers as you can possibly eat! 

*To Jezebel*: I miss you. I tried so very hard to get you back, but they wouldn't budge. I still drive searching for you. Someday we'll meet again... I love you. Be well old girl.

*To Michelle*: You were stolen from us entirely way too early on. I miss you sister. You're still an amazing driving force in my life and you'll always be my big sister and always be a huge mentor. I'm just so sorry some crazy radical freak had to do that... No one deserved it. Rest in peace.

*To Mom's Family*: how dare you?! Seriously. How fucking dare you?! Over money?! REALLY?! Michelle died and instead of helping my mother cope, you turned around like snakes and were the first trying to collect money from this tragedy?! YOU HAVE NO ENTITLEMENT! Fuck you. It's been 10 years and I swear to whatever God you all hold holy that I will never have you play any role in my life or the lives of my family. Peace out.

*To MIL/FIL*: He was a special dog. I'm so sorry for your loss. 17 years is a long time and you made them an amazing 17 years.


----------

